# Bitgold XAU.V



## guy369 (Apr 10, 2015)

Is this the future of banking?

The idea is amazing, just found this company last night and I'm very impressed.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Bitgold buys GoldMoney*

“The combination of BitGold and GoldMoney has the potential to create significant value for the clients and shareholder of both companies,” said James Turk, founder of GoldMoney. “We created GoldMoney with the vision of making gold accessible for savings and payments, a vision that BitGold is rapidly expanding in a new era of cloud computing and mobile technology. Together we will continue to operate GoldMoney with the same level of security, integrity and premium customer service, but GoldMoney clients will now have access to expanded payment options, a gold debit card, and the many applications and features being developed by this innovative team. Josh and Roy understand money and gold as well as anyone I’ve met. Their energy, vision, and dedication to expand this platform are truly remarkable. ...”

Source:
http://ceo.ca/2015/05/22/hot-stock-bitgold-xau-v-makes-an-acquisition-9-days-after-tsxv-listing/










Update May 29th.
Looks like the honeymoon is over for BitGold.
I wouldn't be surprised to see price go back below $3


----------



## Tourist9394 (Jun 11, 2015)

Stock price going up and down like a yoyo, very difficult for this company to profit due to 1% payout. A buyout is very likely from some of the technological banking infrastructure such as Paypal, probably 3-6 years down the road. Good to see famed investors/scammer such as George Soros, Eric Sprott backing these stocks, they seem to be manipulating the prices too.


----------

